
Show HN: Books2Rec – Machine Learning Meets Reading - thegreenswede
https://books2rec.me
======
thegreenswede
More about this project can be found here:
[https://github.com/dorukkilitcioglu/books2rec](https://github.com/dorukkilitcioglu/books2rec)

------
webmaven
Very nice! I obviously need to invest a bit more effort into rating books I've
read, though.

~~~
thegreenswede
Yes, sadly not many people keep track of their books on Goodreads and even
less rate them. However we did add two methods to get recommendations by
simply selecting one book you enjoyed. The first way uses all of the other
user's ratings together with book features and the other simply finds all the
most similar books to the one you selected (using description summary, tags,
and genre)

